# Do You See A Line?



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

.

I wish we could create "polls" on these boards!









Okay, so crazy-me, I decided (impulsively... of course) to POAS at 3am. Yeah. 3am. And so I waited a few minutes, didn't see anything, blah, discouraged, went to bed. Came back 2 hours later to pee (I'm peeing a lot







) and saw...something. Put the stick back, went back to bed, woke up, brought the stick out into the daylight... and...

well you tell me. If it's a BFP it's the lightest BFP (I was 10/11 DPO) I've ever seen. But it's definitely not an "error" or a dent. COULD be an evap... On the other hand, this is a FRER. You don't get evaps on a FRER, do you? Or do you?

Pic 1
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...v_17_2AM_c.jpg

Pic 2 (negative)
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...v_17_2AM_d.jpg

Remember, these were taken 7-8 hours after results time... *sigh*


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I see a line.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I definately see it!


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a sucker for these kinds of posts - I totally see a line! A pink one, too, not gray!


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's a line


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I totally see a line


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Any more votes before I test again tomorrow?


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Nevermind.









http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...20_digital.jpg










Now just please please send me







sticky vibes. I had a chemical month before last... I so don't want a repeat of that month.

























this is really our







baby....


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is what mine looked like at first (two different pregnancies)!!! Let us know what happens.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Totally see it! Looks like mine with DS! I had the same brand, peed on it Firday (Monday was the day for my period). Nothing, totally unhappy (first try, I wasn't expecting it). The next morning I was like what the heck and peed on it again..... And your line was showing!!! I took pics too and read so much, DH said evap. I bought a digital test like you did and e voila, preggers!
Get your beta HCG checked right away, it is what I did for reassurement.
Btw SIl had a chemical pregnancy and one cycle later, she got pregnant again and DD2 is due in Jan! So good vibes and her luck to you too


----------



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay Dawn! I'm so happy for you i'm crying. I will say prayers for you and Good Luck! Sticky vibes


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Yippee! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats!









Btw, your chart also looks rather triphastic!


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I was gonna say thats not the lightest bfp trust me. I am a poas expert lol. I have some here you would need a microscope to see lol.

Congrats!!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats, Mama!!!!









I'll keep you in my thoughts and be wishing for some stickiness!


----------



## realtorttc (Dec 9, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats I will keep u in our prayers, Enjoy this moment it rocks


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Please stop bringing this one back up... it was sadly an early loss.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Please stop bringing this one back up... it was sadly an early loss.

It's okay, Mae... at least I have reassurance that I'm not crazy and did see a dang line and the OB's, "Oh it was just a false positive" remark was totally off!









Thanks for the well-wishes, all, we're back to the drawing board again...


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh gosh I am so sorry I had no idea. Your heart and family are in my prayers ... xoxoxoxoxo


----------

